# vaportrail limbdriver pro v



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Have just put one on my bow and can honestly say it is a great rest, quiet, well made and drops out of the way very fast, what more can you ask for.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

I have one installed on my New Breed Nemesis.

Super nice, easily adjustable, quiet.

The only con I can find is if you are going to use a Tight Spot quiver. 

The LD Pro V has a vertical line that connects from the rest to the upper limb. And if you have a TS quiver, this vertical line will hit the quiver mount. (The part that connects to your sight...if you have one).

I am not sure if this is also an issue, but because this string is so long (from the rest to the limb), I feel that there is a low "twaaaang" when the arrow is released.

Personally, I have tied this vertical string to my LEFT upper limb (diagonally) so it does not rub against my Tight Spot so harshly.

All in all, a great set-up, besides the above two issues.

I will try a Code Red next time...just so I can say I have tried them both.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a code red and a LD pro v on two different bows. Both are excellent rests with no issues other than the clearance issue mentioned. I think my next one will be a code red. The Ld is easier to setup , but , i like the cocking mechanism on the code red.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish they made a "Code Mossy Oak Break-Up". (Cannot stand the funky red color).

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you have the mounting bracket for the tightspot facing inwards or outwards? I personally shoot the Pro-V on a Strother Rush, Strother Wrath, and Bowtech Insanity CPXL and have no issues with my Tight Spot brackets.


----------



## ccy333 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey ears... Could you post a pic of your mount?


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Ears said:


> Do you have the mounting bracket for the tightspot facing inwards or outwards?


I have the mounting bracket mounted towards the inside. 

One of the benefits of having the Tight Spot quiver is it's ability to be mounted right up to the riser. So I have it mounted so the rubber piece is pressed tightly against the cable slide rod. To have it away from the riser at any distance - to clear a string - is unacceptable. 

One of the things I did was to mount the string to the upper LEFT limb. 

I will attach a few pictures to show you how close I have it (which is optimal), and how the string hits the mounting bracket.

The pictures are a bit older. And because the string set screw has been adjusted a few times, it is currently frayed pretty bad...and I will be replacing it soon. (Bear season starts next month, and there's no way I am hitting the bush with a frayed string)!

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## GlennMac (Oct 21, 2006)

I use the tightspot with pro v on my new breeds, I put the rest cord on the limb like you do but I installed a small cat wisker on it, made it heaps quieter


RaymondMillbrae said:


> I have the mounting bracket mounted towards the inside.
> 
> One of the benefits of having the Tight Spot quiver is it's ability to be mounted right up to the riser. So I have it mounted so the rubber piece is pressed tightly against the cable slide rod. To have it away from the riser at any distance - to clear a string - is unacceptable.
> 
> ...


----------

